# Shedding? Already? Mites/Lice?



## Tremor (Jan 22, 2012)

GAH! These horses are going to make me crazy!

So here I was just brushing the horses and I see this stuff. This yucky stuff. All this WHITE and yucky stuff. Hair. Flying off my mare's body. Nnnnnooooo!

Do you know what this means? For the next 3-4 months until May I get to be covered with this STUFF! Yuck! I am not amused .

Okay, all drama set aside.

Is anybody else's horses shedding already? I'm only asking because I am relatively nervous about it. For three years we've battled lice/mites in the winter time. They seem to only act up around this time until I end up clipping them. Afterwards there isn't anymore itching.

I was brushing one of my youngest fillies and she had a dime sized raw spot on her flank. I had this exact problem last year and the year before. I ended up with her looking like this (March 2010) :







Another mare ended up like this (March 2010) :






I know that they're caused by bugs. I see them sometimes in the summer/fall but they don't seem to do any harm until around now until May. I've had my vet look at them and we've treated it with stuff that she prescribed last year. All of my horses are update on worming as well...and were last year as well.

I also know WHOM we got them from. The only outside horse that ever had access to our herd was a mare that stayed with us while our stud unsuccessfully serviced her. (She never took and we opted not to allow her to come back.)

I LOATH late winter/early spring.





I am very frustrated. I hope it doesn't get as severe as it did last year. A couple had bruised, raw skin about 1 inch in diameter on their flanks and bellies. Even after clipping it took awhile for the hair to grow back. I hate it; especially when I try to medicate it months in advance.

Any tips? Bathing is out of the question because it is MUCH too cold here.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Jan 22, 2012)

Have you seen these bugs or mites? If you could describe them, that would be much easier for people to offer suggestions. I have recently dealt with both bird mites and fleas on my pets and in the house. I definately know how gross and troublesome pests can be! I can also offer some ideas if these are indeed anything like what we had.


----------



## Tremor (Jan 22, 2012)

KanoasDestiny said:


> Have you seen these bugs or mites? If you could describe them, that would be much easier for people to offer suggestions. I have recently dealt with both bird mites and fleas on my pets and in the house. I definately know how gross and troublesome pests can be! I can also offer some ideas if these are indeed anything like what we had.


I have seen them and so has my vet. They really small, but large enough for us to see them. Reddish/orangish in color. That's pretty much all I can tell.

The thing is, I have never seen them on our dogs, cats, cattle, or us. Just the horses and all of the animals listed have access to the horses.


----------



## chandab (Jan 22, 2012)

I have a horse with external parasite issues, I use ProZap dust, you can get it at American Livestock Supply. [seems to be something wrong with their website tonight. If it decides to start working again, its: http://www.americanlivestock.com/ ]

Here's another website: http://www.barnworld.com/sa/p/Prozap_Insectrin_Dust.htm Although, I don't think I paid that much for the shaker can from ALS. [Looked in my ALS catalog, and I can't find the shaker can, but did find a horse lice duster product from Farnam (at least I think it was farnam).]


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Jan 22, 2012)

Oh boy, looks like you have a problem. Mine are starting to shed but nothing like this. I've heard with lice and I'm assuming its the same with mites once its in your area its very hard to get out. I had a case of it before and it took a few years for the problem to go away. My vet gave me a spot on treatment for flies, same thing you would do for flea treatment for dogs, unfortuantly I can't think of the brand name because its been so long ago but it did wonders, the lice was gone in a day or two. You had to repeat in a week.

For the rash you may want to try the spray treatment called vetericyn, its a no-rinse spray. Its the perfect spray to treat basiclly anything, I would even try it for the lice see if they would go away.


----------



## Tremor (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks a lot guys. I'm so glad I caught it this quick with just a dime sized raw spot on ONE horse. From what I can tell it's lice, as mentioned here:

https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q=cache:RQy8Z5KXQg4J:www.equine-vet.co.uk/informationsheets/Mites%2520and%2520Lice.pdf+equine+mites&hl=en&gl=us&pid=bl&srcid=ADGEESgGRjUHyzHo5Xb30plboz9wmpvsK-_CcsTWo-qyonaP3cogMu2tGpSeEmlWv3rGytUeoWgZyIilmh6yNi-P0bjkJWqoCCjriz_PSw9lHpsKuVwGaF6UKfW0qJtgoMho0vEGOAtu&sig=AHIEtbTWbnt4ArZbYG1E8KcbF8mdVVqXTg

I hope that link works, because its a good resource.

It looks like I need something with a lot of permetherin (sp?) in it? I'll definitely be going to the vet clinic tomorrow and the farm supply store to see what they have.

I was really hoping that after treating it for two year's previously that I wouldn't have to worry about it this year. Guess again?


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Jan 22, 2012)

That would be your fly spray. Ask your vet about the spot on treatments, trust me it worked for my situation and it helps to get it down to the skin.

I hope it clears up for you soon, I know its no fun to deal with.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jan 22, 2012)

It sounds like lice to me, I have bought my fair share of horses that carried them over the years and have a pretty good system worked out although it is a lot of work. Every time I bring a new horse onto the property my whole herd gets dusted and you should always dust them once and then again in about 10 days if I remember correctly for any eggs that may have hatched, doesnt hurt to do more times as well if you feel there may be more. I also treat all of my show horses for lice before they leave, at the show, and when they get home, I just can not tolerate those darn pests so probably over do it but have a lot less troubles with it now.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Jan 23, 2012)

If it is lice, then dusting powder should work. If it is bird mites (the red/orange color is because of the blood meal), then the only time you would usually have a problem would be during the colder months when birds leave their nests and the mites no longer have hosts. They preferred our rabbit over our cats and dogs. If it is mites, you can use a varity of things to kill and repel them. But you may want to try the lice powder before getting into all other possible remedies.


----------



## Marty (Jan 23, 2012)

I just wanted to add that every time you use a brush on them, keep a bucket of very strong clorox water to soak them in afterwards. Better make that straight clorox. Good luck. Its no fun but some de-lousing powder and a good worming should help too. .


----------



## Eagle (Jan 23, 2012)

I have just had to deal with lice that came here on a new horse and spread to all 3 of my boys. I was serious about getting rid of them fast so I went a little over the top



First I gave them a dose of Frontline (dog flee drops)




cos when I discovered the lice it was Sunday and all shops are closed here, then I bought lice powder and covered them well in it, I removed all bedding and burnt it, I sprayed the stables with a Creolina and I put down new bedding and finally I wormed them twice within 2 months.

They seem to have gone for now but I don't know if they are in the fields waiting



With some worms a good frost will kill them so I am praying that this is the case with mites too, does anyone know?

Good luck


----------



## Flying minis (Jan 23, 2012)

Does anyone use liquid ivermectin? That's what we've used when the big horses got them, one dose, and they were done (all horses were 24/7 pasture horses). Or can this not be done with minis? It was a very simple solution my vet suggested, and worked beautifully.


----------



## albahurst (Jan 23, 2012)

For lice:

We use Durasect II, 5 cc drizzled down the spine from the withers to the tail. We do it on Day 1 and Day 14. Per vet recommendation. Piece of cake to treat this way - especially in the winter. Just have to make sure the liquid gets down to the skin- we use a syringe and squirt it directly on the skin. We treat any and all that have been in near contact with the affected horse.

For fungal infections, we have had to use Griseopeg when it involves a large area of the horse


----------



## bevann (Jan 23, 2012)

Had lots of experience with lice&mites here.Buy the stuff used on big dogs that has ingredient Premethin(spelling?) Cut the end off 1 tube squeeze at the base of the tail up to the mane and use another at the poll down the neck to the mane.1 treatment usually knocks the bugs out and can be done with long winter hair&no bathing.Be very careful using grooming tools.These critters can hop onto anything including humans.I've had both lice and mites from birds(did I mention I HATE BIRDS in my barn)


----------



## valshingle (Jan 23, 2012)

Do you (OP) have burros by any chance? Donkey's can carry 'donkey lice' and spread it to horses. I had a burro that looked just like that. We wormed him according to the vet's specific instructions and it cleared right up. Just another possibility.


----------



## Tremor (Jan 23, 2012)

I just wanted to update on this.

I spent most of the night driving around town looking for the right product. I went to my vet office, the farm supply store, and the local saddle shop. I ended up having to get a powder because there wasn't anything else. My vet didn't even have her Clean-Up stuff that she swears by (she battled lice for 5 years herself and used Clean-Up and it was GONE!). She did however say that the powder would be okay and instructed me on how to administer it.

She said that the lice are most likely chewing lice which wormer does not kill. I agreed since I had been worming them regularly for a year now.

I spent roughly a half hour talking to her.

I ended up worming everybody and powdered them during supper time. I'll be powdering again next Monday.

@Valshingle, nope. No burros. Just the miniatures, two calves, and two cats out in the barn.

I am very happy though that my vet has went through the same stress as I have.


----------



## Flying minis (Jan 24, 2012)

Tremor said:


> She said that the lice are most likely chewing lice which wormer does not kill. I agreed since I had been worming them regularly for a year now.



And once again I learn something new on this forum



I never knew there were different types of lice! Another thing to file away in the memory, and hope it returns when (if) it is needed.


----------



## rimmerpaints (Jan 24, 2012)

Ok a gelding I bought last yr did the samething. I had no idea what it was never seen it before. Took him to the vet it was lice. I had to get this powder and vet told me to treat all my horses that was with him in that pasture/barn. I know they sale the stuff at TSC also. Once you do that it will be gone. By the way he was much worse then yours cuz i had no idea what was wrong thought like you shedding at first.


----------



## little shiloh farm (Jan 24, 2012)

*Had the vet out today for the same thing!!!*

* *

*I thought my yearling had maybe some rain rot or something, but her hair is falling out by the handfuls and in a very patchy kind of pattern, you can pull it out in clumps with a light touch.*

* *

*After an exam we know at this point **it is not:*

* *

*Lice*

*Bacterial infection*

*Rain rot*

*Ring worm*

*Skin Fungus*

* *

*We have had an unusually warm winter with rather odd weather, but this is not normal shedding for sure. The vet drew blood for a CBC and thyroid panel to try and get to the bottom of this, sure hope we figure it out cause my poor little girl looks horrid. She is acting normal,vitals normal, no changes in diet (and the vet doesn't think it is diet related) no stress issues, and no changes in routine, feed, etc. This is just really odd!!!*

* *

*Kind of a newbie here and not sure how to post photos....here is my first attempt:*

*What she looks like now:*

' alt='
'>/monthly_01_2012/post-43803-0-76046000-1327452781_thumb.jpg

' alt='
'>/monthly_01_2012/post-43803-0-13367000-1327452843_thumb.jpg

*What she should look like:*

' alt='
'>/monthly_01_2012/post-43803-0-51032300-1327453373_thumb.jpg


----------



## albahurst (Jan 24, 2012)

little shiloh farm said:


> *Had the vet out today for the same thing!!!*
> 
> * *
> 
> ...


Would you share how your vet ruled out the possibilities you listed---for example- did your vet do a skin scraping or other skin testing?

The reason I am curious is because our little fellow looked much like this in the fall- unseasonably hot temps and alot of winter hair - we treated for fungal with Griseopeg and it cleared right up.


----------



## albahurst (Jan 24, 2012)

Tremor said:


> GAH! These horses are going to make me crazy!
> 
> So here I was just brushing the horses and I see this stuff. This yucky stuff. All this WHITE and yucky stuff. Hair. Flying off my mare's body. Nnnnnooooo!
> 
> ...


To me this looks like a fungal and/or bacterial skin problem. Can your vet do a skin scraping to find out for you?


----------



## Tremor (Jan 24, 2012)

albahurst said:


> To me this looks like a fungal and/or bacterial skin problem. Can your vet do a skin scraping to find out for you?


I have honestly never asked her to. We're both pretty sure that they're lice because of the fact that there ARE lice on their bodies.

I'm wondering if you're thinking its fungal/bacterial related because the skin has been so irritated from scratching and rubbing?


----------



## Eagle (Jan 25, 2012)

Can some one tell me about the environment? Do mites live in the area the horse was before de-licing? Is it safe to turn horses out in a field or put it in a stable of a horse that had lice ?

Thanks in advance?


----------



## albahurst (Jan 25, 2012)

Tremor said:


> I have honestly never asked her to. We're both pretty sure that they're lice because of the fact that there ARE lice on their bodies.
> 
> I'm wondering if you're thinking its fungal/bacterial related because the skin has been so irritated from scratching and rubbing?


Sometimes a secondary infection can set in from the scratching.


----------



## little shiloh farm (Jan 25, 2012)

After the skin exam there was nothing that indicated fungal or bacterial. There were no pustules, scabs, skin flakes, dry skin, red spots, bumps, or and other signs of something going on that indicated a biopsy or skin scrape was needed. The skin is healthy and in the spots that the hair had come out a day or so before there was already hair growing in, and the spots on her neck where the hair had just come out, there was healthy skin. The filly is acting normal, eating normal, all body functions are normal. The only issue is that she has this weird patchy hair loss, and you can pluck her like a chicken 



 and the hair just comes out with no resistance.

 

From what the vet said, she believes this is either interal/stress or a weird shedding pattern, however, nothing has changed in my program for feeding, turnout, etc so we drew blood and will have results this afternoon.

 

Yes, it could be just weird shedding, I mean we have had only about 10 days this winter that were cold (we are in coastal north carolina) and it is January with a temp yesterday of 76......


----------

